

Show HN: Encrypto – Encrypt the files you send - n1k5
https://macpaw.com/encrypto

======
Fastidious
Looks very nice.

Other than the concerns a closed source application carries, I worry about its
longevity. I use gpg with symmetrical encryption to encrypt my files today.
Not as GUI friendly, but as least I know I will die, and my files will still
be of use. Encrypto looks great, but how long will it last? How long will it
be updated? Are files encrypted with it going to last one or two generations,
at least?

------
Immortalin
Nice, the world need more of this type of closed-sourced software, it is the
only way of preventing of information from being compromised. There's simply
nothing better than closed-source security freeware. Well done! Kudos to
you!</sarcastic>

